
Scattered observations from six-weeks of “work from home” at startups - replicatorblog
https://medium.com/@foundercollective/scattered-observations-from-six-weeks-of-work-from-home-at-startups-d9ff13e8cc07
======
trboyden
Work/Life balance is probably the most difficult. Most of my pre-Covid after-
work activities revolved around going out on group activities, restaurants,
movies, and travel. All things we currently are unable to do. So I definitely
find myself working a lot more and I already worked a remote software
development position.

I find that I have to schedule and force myself to do other things such as
stream some TV series and play multi-player online games just to distract the
mind for a couple hours. I am in the Northeast US so our weather still sucks
and we are not yet able to enjoy outside activities. My wife and I did make a
couple batches of masks for some local responders and nursing home staff, but
that was only a limited distraction vs. weeks of isolation (since 3/1).

